

Saturn ring particles 'fluffy' - brlewis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4217038.stm

======
haasted
Upmodded for NOT being about Erlang. :)

~~~
brlewis
Mutiny! PG said specifically not to upvote fluffy links.

